# Your Best Motorcycle Shots



## adr3naline

Hey everyone... I just got a new bike, and I'm looking for some good inspiration on how to take pictures of it... so, post me your best motorcycle shots! Thanks!


----------



## jeffie7

I really need to try and get some moving motorcycle shots, that's where motorcycle photos shine.

Here's a picture of mine.


----------



## Paul M

Operation Noble Eagle is the US military operational designator which refers to the military's efforts in the War on Terrorism that were carried out on US soil. The operation began September 15, 2001 in response to the September 11 terrorist attacks, and continues to the time of this writing. Operation Noble Eagle comprises, among other things, air interceptor patrols over and around cities and the mobilization of thousands of United States National Guard and United States Army Reserve troops to perform security missions on military installations, airports and other potential targets such as bridges.
As a kid I acquired a strong love for the bald eagle. After 9-11, I adopted the name NobleEagle. 
As my friends call me NobleEagle, they too will "Never Forget".​ 


​ 


​


----------



## Phranquey

My two babies.


----------



## Phranquey

These were taken at a local annual bike show here in the 'burg.


----------



## K_Pugh

What bike did you recently pick up? not only because i'm interested in bikes (got 2 myself) but it might also help with ideas on how to shoot it. I can confirm that bikes are difficult to shoot, well, shoot an interesting shot which appeals to a wide audience.. i mean we might appreciate the mechanical details and technology but some folk wont see that. Some nice bikes being posted here though


----------



## adr3naline

Phranguey - I loved #2 & #5...

K Pugh  - I just picked up a 2008 Kawasaki Vulcan 900 Green.  It's a pretty sharp bike, and I'm excited to photograph it.  I'm trying to get a good idea for the setting, time of day, and positions... Thanks!


----------



## K_Pugh

Nice! once you've gone kwak you don't go...  

Should be a fairly interesting bike to shoot and i'd say early morning or late afternoon, lots of shiny bits to watch our for hotspots on. A low sun setting on those curves should be nice.. but i dunno.

Look forward to seeing the photos though (and the bike of course!) :thumbup:


----------



## adr3naline

Here's the bike from a Kawasaki ad:





Here's a couple I took earlier this year with a point/shoot:


----------



## speed_dmon




----------



## adr3naline

So, last night I went out to take a few shots... let me know what you think:


----------



## flipsidestudio

I like the first one and the idea of the last one is good but it strikes me as a bit dark.

I apply the same ideas from shooting cars to motorcycles.  Find a good location (the top of a parking garage can often work, or a lookout parking area).  Try to shoot at dawn or dusk, that's how you'll get the softer light without harsh reflections.  Experiment with short lenses and perspective, get low and move around a lot.

I don't have any photos on this computer otherwise I'd put up examples but you seem to have the idea.

Nice bike too, I love that color.


----------



## sohc3s

One of a friends 636, not happy at all with the WB, the lights made it come out very yellow and orange, long exposure was cool though.

-Ian


----------



## SandShots

didnt say what kind of bike so heres my sand dune bike.






my brother





one of my friends


----------



## castrol




----------



## Heck




----------



## adr3naline

flipsidestudio,
I'll have to go back and look at the metadata on that photo to refresh my memory on my shutter speed and aperature, but what kinds of settings would you have used to shoot that shot?  I was having a hard time getting it all to balance out, finally I used my stock flash to light up the bike, so the sunset didn't look bleached... 

Any suggestions?


----------



## S2K1

Here are some of my motorcycle shots on my Flickr page.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/s2k1/tags/motorcycle/


----------



## Stratman

From last years SuperMoto event in St. Louis...

A lil freestyle action.











 Some racing action.


----------



## SandShots

luv supermoto  ^^^^

nice shots


----------



## Stratman

SandShots said:


> luv supermoto  ^^^^
> 
> nice shots



 Thanks, sucks that they aren't coming back to St. Louis this year. I went to the AMA website, and it looks like they only run 8 or 10 races a year. Last year there was a great turn out, I would say close to 15,000 were there for the races.


----------



## Assassin

sohc3s said:


> One of a friends 636, not happy at all with the WB, the lights made it come out very yellow and orange, long exposure was cool though.
> 
> -Ian



Great shot Ian, I really like the colours and composition on this one... although I'm not really a Kawasaki fan at all..... ;-)

Sass


----------



## Assassin

This my bike I bought a couple of years ago when I first moved to Melbourne....

Honda ST1300





Sass.


----------



## SandShots

awesome road to photograph in, little fill flash and youre set. nice bike.


----------



## rsherrill87

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.


----------



## flipsidestudio

adr3naline said:


> flipsidestudio,
> I'll have to go back and look at the metadata on that photo to refresh my memory on my shutter speed and aperature, but what kinds of settings would you have used to shoot that shot?  I was having a hard time getting it all to balance out, finally I used my stock flash to light up the bike, so the sunset didn't look bleached...
> 
> Any suggestions?


Well my first question is do you have a tripod and were you using it?  If so, expose for both the sunset and the bike in separate  images and merge them like you would with other HDR photos.  If you don't want to do that, then definitely expose for the bike, after all thats why you're there.  Waiting longer for the sun to go down will even things out as well.  You'll need a longer shutter speed though.


----------



## adr3naline

flipsidestudio said:


> Well my first question is do you have a tripod and were you using it?  If so, expose for both the sunset and the bike in separate  images and merge them like you would with other HDR photos.



Yes, I was using a tripod.  Regarding merging images, I'd assume you're referring to using photoshop to merge... if there's a different method that you're referring to, please elaborate... thanks!


----------



## cory1848

Some from me...











And my favorite of all....Me....


----------



## katanapilot

My Turn


----------



## That7guy

^ Thats a cool shot! I'm diggin' the sparks off the knee.

I've Only shot one bike so I guess its my best..


----------



## ratedeg

here are some of mine






i know its not a perfect straight shot of the bike, the bike was also at an angle.





before i washed it











when she was brand new


----------



## polymoog

A couple of pics of this years Haybusa, owned by a colleague of mine :


----------



## jeph

No road-racing pics yet?  Here goes, This is my first photo post so if it doesn't work sorry.
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



These were taken at the Knockhill round of British Super Bikes this year.  It was lots of fun.  
Speed_dmon, I have a scorched yellow 675 too.  Great choice.


----------



## jeph

yeah, I don't know how to do this so I guess I can make some links.
1.http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_fvqAu1a3CGk/SKFvprwdV4I/AAAAAAAAAIA/cq0kBwQ5uL4/s1600-h/DSC_0234.jpg
2.http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_fvqAu1a3CGk/SKFvxUbokNI/AAAAAAAAAII/rVOtE75spHg/s1600-h/DSC_0498.jpg
3.http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_fvqAu1a3CGk/SKFvXjcFMeI/AAAAAAAAAH4/ACfhgPFq814/s1600-h/DSC_0463.jpg
4.http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_fvqAu1a3CGk/SKFtjaT-bsI/AAAAAAAAAHQ/HGw1aMxmzdU/s1600-h/DSC_0416_2.jpg

How do I do this?  Any hints?


----------



## polymoog

Hi Jeph,

The problem seems to be that the links from blogspot are just too long, they are longer than the line width in the editor and this line break is causing a gap, so the second half of the link is lost.

Maybe you can create an album here on the forum, and upload the pics there, then it will be a much shorter link


----------



## yamadak13

I love bikes.  

Here is one I took today while riding.  





Here is one I took while riding with friends





And one from riding this summer


----------



## Red Spider

I prefer Kawasaki Vulcans myself,but until I get through customizing mine,here's a few shots I took of a friend of mine's Hardley-Everruns trouble head.


----------



## DanPonjican

I want a bike sooooo bad!


----------

